# Medieval MS Group



## Xanados (Feb 16, 2012)

I, like a lot of you, am genuinely interested in ancient societies, cultures and warfare.
I'm wondering if anyone would like to create a MS group for such discussion.

In the mean time, we could discuss things here. What is your favorite period?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello Xanados, this is a great idea =)

My favourite period is everything related to the awesome Plantagenets, but especially Edward III and his family- I am a great admirer of Edward III, his wife Queen Philippa of Hainault, Edward the Black Prince and his little sister Joan, who is nearly forgotten by History but I am writing a series of Fantasy novels about her!!

I am also very interested in everything about 14th Century Europe =)


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 21, 2012)

So Xanados, what is your favourite period?? Too bad that nobody else wanted to post in this thread...


----------



## Xanados (Feb 22, 2012)

I favour the Middle Ages, but my main topic of interest is the Viking's incursions. Lindisfarne, to be precise. 

Although I like the Medieval period, I like the earlier, pagan periods a lot more. I just decided to use "medieval" in the title because it'd be easier in general to understand.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 22, 2012)

The Viking travels and incursions are a fascinating part of History indeed, Xanados... I feel a great admiration for their ships, their sailing skills and how brave they were to travel so far across the Atlantic and reach North America centuries before the travels of Columbus.

The Viking raids caused such fear that for centuries people would pray for protection against the Norsemen. Viking swords are very admirable too, I still want to own a good replica someday =)

So, what do you think about the Plantagenets??


----------



## Xanados (Feb 22, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> The Viking travels and incursions are a fascinating part of History indeed, Xanados... I feel a great admiration for their ships, their sailing skills and how brave they were to travel so far across the Atlantic and reach North America centuries before the travels of Columbus.
> 
> The Viking raids caused such fear that for centuries people would pray for protection against the Norsemen. Viking swords are very admirable too, I still want to own a good replica someday =)
> 
> So, what do you think about the Plantagenets??


It is not just their sailing skills and fighting prowess I admire, it is their determination. They fought to protect the pagan religion now known as Asatru. They fought as pagans against the ever expanding Christian world. 

I can't say that I have studied the Plantagenet period, I'm afraid. (Despite calling this thread a "medieval" discussion.)

 You could try and explain it to me


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool idea Xan, I'm in, though I'm hardly the most knowledgeable.

Being something along the lines of a budding writer I go through phases, being fascinated by whatever takes my fancy.  Right now however, I'm actually getting quite into the native American tribes, of which I currently know little.

It was actually playing Age of Empires 3 which recently intrigued me on the subject, it opened my eyes to just how many diverse cultures and tribes there were.  Sad to think so much of that is lost.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 22, 2012)

I have created a group. "Ancient History & Cultures."
Feel free to join.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 24, 2012)

The Plantagenet dynasty first ruled England in 1154 starting with King Henry II, who married the legendary Eleanor of Aquitaine and later expanded his rule to many other territories and formed the Angevin Empire. After King Edward III and the rivalries between his sons in the late 14th Century, the Plantagenet family was split into the rival Houses of York and Lancaster, and then came the Wars of the Roses in which the Plantagenets basically destroyed themselves.

Fifteen Plantagenet Kings ruled the Empire from 1154 to 1485, when King Richard III died in battle fighting bravely to the end and surrounded by many traitors... and then came the Tudors, who were a failed House and pathetic Kings and Queens in comparison to the glory and the legend of the Plantagenets =)

The Plantagenet Kings were renowned as warriors of legend, like Henry V of England, Richard I the Lionheart who fought in the Crusades, also Edward I and King Edward III!! At certain point the Plantagenets nearly took over France and Castile (a plan that was thwarted when Princess Joan died of the Plague in 1348) and if they had not destroyed themselves in the dynastyc war, maybe they would still rule England and other countries today...

Well, you can see that I am really a Plantagenet admirer =)


----------



## Xanados (Feb 27, 2012)

I just love watching history documentaries. How about we share Youtube links?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 27, 2012)

Good idea!! Thanks to this documentary, I went crazy researching as much as possible about Edward III and his daughter Joan, later starting to write my Joan of England series:

The Plague- Part 1

So far, two novels finished and third advancing very well =)


----------



## Xanados (Mar 1, 2012)

I have been reading a lot about the Germanic people. That is my new area of interest. I'm actually a Germanic Scot (considering that the Lowlands of Scotland, where I am from, are predominantly Germanic.) If anyone is interested, I do not follow any religion. I revere my ancestors and have respect for all Polytheist religions. But I do not follow any religion.

Nice link, Sheilawisz.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuM4Auxml98
The Barbarian series is amazing.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 2, 2012)

It's great that you feel such a pride about your Ancestry, so many people out there do not care at all to know where they came from, who where their ancestors... I am Spanish/Italian and proud of it, but I should know more about my ancestry and I really want to know more about it =)

Great documentary, Xanados!! It has a very similar style to the Plague documentary, maybe it's from the same producers. There is a documentary somewhere about Queen Boudica and how the rebelion that she commanded nearly defeated the Romans in Britain, I'll try to find it in Youtube.


----------



## Xanados (Mar 2, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> It's great that you feel such a pride about your Ancestry, so many people out there do not care at all to know where they came from, who where their ancestors... I am Spanish/Italian and proud of it, but I should know more about my ancestry and I really want to know more about it =)
> 
> Great documentary, Xanados!! It has a very similar style to the Plague documentary, maybe it's from the same producers. There is a documentary somewhere about Queen Boudica and how the rebelion that she commanded nearly defeated the Romans in Britain, I'll try to find it in Youtube.



My view on religion and my "faith":
I believe that, as a storyteller, religion was constructed by the mind of man in his earliest age. Religion is an attempt to rationalize why man is on this earth. Think about the earliest Palaeolithic man. What would he think put him on this planet? It's quite natural to me that he'd believe in some sort of supreme being. Imagination kicks in. 

I follow no religion but I have the utmost respect for all Polytheist religion. I appreciate the mythology that comes with religion.  I revere my ancestors and the land after which they sought. Those are the people that are my blood. Not an imaginary man made creation. Not a pantheon, no, but the people who created them.

I don't dispute the existence of any supreme deity. I just honour blood.


----------

